# John Deere Saber Help Needed



## MOMQ (Oct 14, 2013)

My mother-in law had her John Deere Sabre Lawn Tractor catch fire today. It is a Model 287707 while she was cleaning leaves up.

I am trying to find out a replacement value or the original purchase value..

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know the value on it, but I could look it up at work in our Outdoor Equipment Blue Book. I'll need the model number under the seat and an approximate age of the unit. The date code on the engine can help if you don't know how old it is. The model number you gave is the engine number for the Briggs engine, there should also be a TYPE and CODE number. The CODE is the date code for the engine. The first two digits are the last two of the year, the next two are the month and the last two are the year. There may be a few extra digits, but those are just plant codes and not important. If you can get me the info, I'll see if I can look it up. The book lists manufacturer MSRP and approximate trade in values, along with a value for a dealer to sell one after a trade.


----------

